# How to get from DXB to AUH?



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm trying to fly from the Dubai to JFK (New York) next week. Apparently Emirates has all economy seats sold out, but I've booked though Etihad out of Abu Dhabi. I live in Deira part of Dubai. What is the cheapest way to get from Dubai to Abu Dhabi Int'l Airport? Cab? Shuttle? All/any help is appreciated.


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

If you don't have baggage, by bas. Take a buss from Bur Dubai bus station to Abu dhabi for 15 Dhs. Then from AD bus station you can take a bus for the airport . You cal also take a cab to Abu Dhabi for around 50 Dhs.

Alternatively a cab from dubai to Abu Dhabi airport is around 400 Dhs


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Midos said:


> If you don't have baggage, by bas. Take a buss from Bur Dubai bus station to Abu dhabi for 15 Dhs. Then from AD bus station you can take a bus for the airport . You cal also take a cab to Abu Dhabi for around 50 Dhs.
> 
> Alternatively a cab from dubai to Abu Dhabi airport is around 400 Dhs


Thanks for the info. I only have a small carry on (rollerboard) to take with me. The bus sounds like a good deal. How long will it take from the Bur Dubai bus station to the Abu Dhabi Bus Station? I just want to make sure that I allow enough time. My flight is at 10:05am. Yes, so I guess I'll have to factor in the rush and the traffic. Figure that I have to be there by 8am.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

When we flew back home last year with Etihad, they had a bus that picked us up in Dubai. Maybe find out if they have the same service for your flight?


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

BritishGuy said:


> Thanks for the info. I only have a small carry on (rollerboard) to take with me. The bus sounds like a good deal. How long will it take from the Bur Dubai bus station to the Abu Dhabi Bus Station? I just want to make sure that I allow enough time. My flight is at 10:05am. Yes, so I guess I'll have to factor in the rush and the traffic. Figure that I have to be there by 8am.


Bur Dubai to AD bus station take 1 hour - 1:30 hours depending on the driver. But it is with that range. 
But bubblesis right, Etihad should have a bus shuttle that takes you to Abu Dhabi airport directly. Check with them. They have a desk at Marina mall. If they provide the shuttle, it will be direct to the airport.


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

defo go for the etihad transfer bus - it looks really comfy and deluxe. Getting bus then bus or bus then cab could put you in a real squeeze timewise. Cabs in the dhabi are a lot better now but still can take some time to hail at certain times of day. If I had non-refundable tickets or had to be someplace I would not be taking the risk...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

BritishGuy said:


> I'm trying to fly from the Dubai to JFK (New York) next week. Apparently Emirates has all economy seats sold out, but I've booked though Etihad out of Abu Dhabi. I live in Deira part of Dubai. What is the cheapest way to get from Dubai to Abu Dhabi Int'l Airport? Cab? Shuttle? All/any help is appreciated.


Etihad runs a regular shuttle from DXB to AUH (from their office on SZR) and back.

Info on the link below but it is a free service for Etihad passengers.

Welcome To Abu Dhabi International Airport
-


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Actually you should have booked Dubai - New York instead of Abu Dhabi - New York with Etihad. Last time I checked online, Dubai - Paris was about 15% cheaper than Abu Dhabi - Paris. In any case the Etihad shuttle would be available for you and that should be the most convenient way


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Last minute, poster didnt have alot of options it seems...


----------



## mo6891 (Jul 27, 2010)

Yo brother... i can help you out... ill do it for DHS 200... and you'll ride in a HUMVEE 

email me if your interested


----------



## mo6891 (Jul 27, 2010)

mo6891 said:


> Yo brother... i can help you out... ill do it for DHS 200... and you'll ride in a HUMVEE
> 
> email me if your interested
> 
> ...


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Haha - so many options and thanks for the offer of the ride to AUH too. Much appreciated. Thanks to the other Etihad posters as I called them up (Etihad that is) and they told me they run a free service from their offices in SZR to the AUH terminal - perfect. I'm going to do it that way. The ticket already cost me an arm and a leg! 

I tried booking on Emirates. They only had Biz class available ($4500 plus) - no thanks. Decided on Etihad for $2100. Still a bit pricey I think, but I wasn't flexible on the dates so I had to pay. 

Thanks to all who gave me ideas and options.


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Haha - so many options and thanks for the offer of the ride to AUH too. Much appreciated. Thanks to the other Etihad posters as I called them up (Etihad that is) and they told me they run a free service from their offices in SZR to the AUH terminal - perfect. I'm going to do it that way. The ticket already cost me an arm and a leg! 

I tried booking on Emirates. They only had Biz class available ($4500 plus) - no thanks. Decided on Etihad for $2100. Still a bit pricey I think, but I wasn't flexible on the dates so I had to pay. 

Thanks to all who gave me ideas and options.


----------



## Flying Leprechaun (Jul 16, 2010)

200 for gas to AUH!!!! you con artist!


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

well to be fair the cab fare would be a lot more.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Etihad passengers have a transfer bus from Dubai and can check-in in Dubai - not sure exactly where but you can check with the airline.


----------

